# Brigstock military camp



## alex76 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi all, well one of the sites we visited was a disused military site in Brigstock Northamptonshire, and listening to local folk law it’s said the place was used as a POW camp but we can’t find any evidence apart from the bars on the windows was a little eerie. Well the site was built in the 1920’s and was first used as an emigration camp and then sold to the war office 1n 1939 and was used by the British army up to 1947. It was then taken over by the American army in 1951 and finally closed its doors to the military in 1954. In 1960 it was brought by Stewarts & Lloyd’s steelworks (Corby steelworks) which give short term accommodation for its travelling workers witch was mainly Scottish.
So we went in to see how it looks today and it’s fast decaying with many of its wooden structures disintegrating with age but an interesting site all the same. 

So on with the shots and hope you enjoy






















































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2011)

Interesting, does have the look of a POW camp.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 9, 2011)

The wooden huts are a pretty well standard design.The police barracks attached to Monkton Farleigh were the same.Very well built the Farleigh ones were sold to the local authority for use as council houses and survived until the 90s when they were demolished and replaced by a bland modern estate.They were only meant to be temporary so to last for 50 years was remarkable.I lived in one for 12 years and although bloody cold in winter they were great to live in.Thanks for sharing


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 9, 2011)

There is a blog containing some info about the camp (scroll down a bit, it is the second entry from top): http://www.followmytracks.com/exploring-northamptonshir


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool stuff, its an ok place for a wander. Don't think it was ever a POW camp.


----------



## nelly (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice stuff. Unfortunately its getting more decayed every time I see it


----------



## Big Bill (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a great place, not far from me!
It once housed Italian POW that were considerered low risk, and after the war they actually helped to build some places in nearby Corby, for instance the old St John Ambulance building was built by them!


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 15, 2011)

Great Pics Pal


----------



## smiler (Apr 15, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Interesting, does have the look of a POW camp.



That was my first thought as well,
With all that asbestos around it would probably cost a lot to clear the site so it may be still around for awhile.
Enjoyed your post Alex, Thanks


----------



## alex76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hay folks well happy you all enjoyed my post and also thanks for the info


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 20, 2011)

What a fantastic find, would love to visit. Looks amazing. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

